# Achat d’occasion



## petermax (19 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour, j’ai trouvé une annonce intéressante pour acheter une Apple Watch d’occasion. Le vendeur n’a pas la facture car cadeau d’un ami. Il m’a envoyé le dos du boîtier avec le numéro de série, j’ai donc vérifié sur le site apple est la montre est bien sous garantie et avec même la possibilité encore de souscrire à AppleCare. Est-ce prudent ? Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Madame Mim (19 Janvier 2019)

petermax a dit:


> Bonjour, j’ai trouvé une annonce intéressante pour acheter une Apple Watch d’occasion. Le vendeur n’a pas la facture car cadeau d’un ami. Il m’a envoyé le dos du boîtier avec le numéro de série, j’ai donc vérifié sur le site apple est la montre est bien sous garantie et avec même la possibilité encore de souscrire à AppleCare. Est-ce prudent ? Merci pour vos réponses.



Trop risqué pour moi. Sans facture si tu as un problème Apple ne fera rien. De plus si c’est un ami il lui sera très facile de lui demander la facture, ce n’est pas comme si le prix d'une Apple Watch était top secret. Enfin et surtout comment sauras-tu si elle est bien déconnectée d'iCloud? Quand tu auras payé et que le vendeur aura disparu, tu te retrouveras avec une “briquette” au poignet. Mais si tu es joueur.........


----------



## petermax (19 Janvier 2019)

Madame Mim a dit:


> Trop risqué pour moi. Sans facture si tu as un problème Apple ne fera rien. De plus si c’est un ami il lui sera très facile de lui demander la facture, ce n’est pas comme si le prix d'une Apple Watch était top secret. Enfin et surtout comment sauras-tu si elle est bien déconnectée d'iCloud? Quand tu auras payé et que le vendeur aura disparu, tu te retrouveras avec une “briquette” au poignet. Mais si tu es joueur.........





Madame Mim a dit:


> Trop risqué pour moi. Sans facture si tu as un problème Apple ne fera rien. De plus si c’est un ami il lui sera très facile de lui demander la facture, ce n’est pas comme si le prix d'une Apple Watch était top secret. Enfin et surtout comment sauras-tu si elle est bien déconnectée d'iCloud? Quand tu auras payé et que le vendeur aura disparu, tu te retrouveras avec une “briquette” au poignet. Mais si tu es joueur.........


Je suis peut-être un peu naïf mais le gars me dit que c’est la montre à un pote qui a acheté un iPhone et qui a eu la montre avec. Le vendeur a un experia Sony et ne peut donc s’en servir. Puis je comptais bien vérifier sur place si la montre était déconnectée d’icl


----------



## Madame Mim (19 Janvier 2019)

petermax a dit:


> Je suis peut-être un peu naïf mais le gars me dit que c’est la montre à un pote qui a acheté un iPhone et qui a eu la montre avec. Le vendeur a un experia Sony et ne peut donc s’en servir. Puis je comptais bien vérifier sur place si la montre était déconnectée d’icl



De plus en plus bizarre cette histoire, en admettant même que la montre a été vendue avec un iPhone d’occasion ( ce que je ne crois pas non plus) pourquoi offrir une Apple Watch à quelqu’un qui a un Xperia? Pour moi ça sent l’arnaque, mais si tu es naif, moi je suis peut-être parano.


----------



## subsole (20 Janvier 2019)

Bonjour
Je laisserais tomber, ça sent l'arnaque.


----------

